# New jersey 7 inches 3/22/08 pics and vids



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

This was the best storm of the year, 6-7 inches in the accounts i did! Enjoy the pics and vids!

My truck at 6am, before we went out!


Plow going down rt 22


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

The vids!:redbounce

http://i250.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tls22/snowplow10.flv

http://i250.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tls22/snowplow9.flv

http://i250.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tls22/snowplow8.flv


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

nice stuff tls......


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

nice vids. i need to get the video camera out when plowing. very entertaining. where are you plowing is that on rte 9??


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

your truck is sick! I need the crew cab next time. Did it come with plow prep?


----------



## chevykid (Dec 24, 2007)

in video two at the end almost slipped there lol watch urself


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

MnM;526177 said:


> nice vids. i need to get the video camera out when plowing. very entertaining. where are you plowing is that on rte 9??


Thanks MnM.....that lot is on rt22 west in union!


ChevKid03;526203 said:


> your truck is sick! I need the crew cab next time. Did it come with plow prep?


Thanks bro...yeah it came with a plow prep, i put 285's on it and some front end work! Also flashers in the back, forgot to turn them on in the vids!


chevykid;526229 said:


> in video two at the end almost slipped there lol watch urself


hahahaha, yeah almost busted my arse!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

nice pics and videos thanks for sharing


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

you guys have too much time on your hands when your plowing lol.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

those last 2 videos are they still at the benz dealership ? if so that BIG lot !!!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;526463 said:


> you guys have too much time on your hands when your plowing lol.


To me its not a big deal, i get out of the truck place the cam and hit rec! Not to time consuming!



mike psd;526503 said:


> those last 2 videos are they still at the benz dealership ? if so that BIG lot !!!!


Yeah mike, but with no cars it goes pretty quick! How did u make out friday? It was nice to push powder again!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

thats cool i hate cars and truck lol .i did ok i started like 6ish after my real job hahaha should have some type of a video posted up soon working on final details


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

TLS Great vids


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Great vids NO JACKET


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

do you plow the dealership? I though most big dealerships did their own because of the time involved. I know all do around here. Do you live in union?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

D&R Plowing;526877 said:


> TLS Great vids


thanks d&r


K20Fisher;527047 said:


> Great vids NO JACKET


thanks man lol, yeah it gets warm in my truck quick!:redbounce


highlander316;527215 said:


> do you plow the dealership? I though most big dealerships did their own because of the time involved. I know all do around here. Do you live in union?


Yeah i plow the whole dealership, and plus a service center @ car wash! The guy i sub for explain to them it would be cheaper to use him, then rent a expensive loader and put a few guys on it for ot! In no way did he low ball this dealership, he also has bridgewater,edison rt1, and edison main st dealerships. No i dont live in union, i live in edison!


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

do you have to wait for them to move the cars? I don't think I would want to deal w/ that much of a hassle unless the money was right, but usually not around here lol. Just wondering about your location, I have relatives in Rahway.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

wow you've plowed in the future? I need a flux capacitor myself


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

riverwalkland;527438 said:


> wow you've plowed in the future? I need a flux capacitor myself


I was waiting for a comment like that LOL


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

hahahahhaha....yeah i def mess up on that one!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

highlander316;527296 said:


> do you have to wait for them to move the cars? I don't think I would want to deal w/ that much of a hassle unless the money was right, but usually not around here lol. Just wondering about your location, I have relatives in Rahway.


It not that bad, they move all the cars inside before the first flake hits the ground! That storm was tuff because the dealership was open, so car in and out!


----------



## Stripe This (Aug 21, 2004)

TLS....enjoyed the vids. Nice work. I know those dealerships, pretty cools seeing them being plowed. Anyway, one of our trucks we plow w/ is a 2003 GMC 2500 HD, regular cab. We have a 8' Western Ultra on it. Wanted to pick your brain as to the front end work you had done. Thanks.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Stripe This;530246 said:


> TLS....enjoyed the vids. Nice work. I know those dealerships, pretty cools seeing them being plowed. Anyway, one of our trucks we plow w/ is a 2003 GMC 2500 HD, regular cab. We have a 8' Western Ultra on it. Wanted to pick your brain as to the front end work you had done. Thanks.


Hey thanks strip, yeah with my truck i had a leveling kit put in and i added 285's for tires! The tires added another 2 inches for lift! Im very happy with it, the truck does not sag at all!


----------



## Stripe This (Aug 21, 2004)

How much did the leveling kit run you? Where did u have it done? We just put new shoes on the truck, I wish I would have looked into those 285s.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Stripe This;530333 said:


> How much did the leveling kit run you? Where did u have it done? We just put new shoes on the truck, I wish I would have looked into those 285s.


The leveling kit cost me $500 and i got it done at perth amboy spring, in perth amboy nj! Many people said i could just turn the torsion bars, but im sum1 that likes to do somthing a little bit better! Im very happy with everything, that was my only worry with the truck to much sag with the plow! I love gmc, but they sit low for some odd reason!


----------



## Stripe This (Aug 21, 2004)

I will definitely look into it...thanks for the info. Best of luck with the upcoming season.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Stripe This;530556 said:


> I will definitely look into it...thanks for the info. Best of luck with the upcoming season.


Thanks man, if we get another snow storm dont be afraid to stop by at the dealer ship! I will be around!


----------



## Stripe This (Aug 21, 2004)

I don't come out that way for plowing....my last two stops are in Millburn and Short Hills, so I'm never really near Union and Rt. 22. But if I decide to grab a bite to eat at the Union Plaza, I'll definitely stop by and hello at the Catena lot. Thanks again.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice vids! Looks like we might get some more tonight!payup


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

linycctitan;531384 said:


> Nice vids! Looks like we might get some more tonight!payup


Thanks man.....yeah it seem like we might drop the blades tonight! Enjoy it every1, it might be the last one of the winter!:crying:


----------

